

Omnilinks, AppLinks and the State of Mobile Deeplinking - jmilinovich
http://blog.urx.com/post/84368956069/omnilinks-applinks-and-the-state-of-mobile-deeplinking

======
rahimnathwani
When I click an omnilink on my iPhone, and I don't have the relevant app
installed, I am shown a dialogue box 'Safari cannot open the page because the
address is invalid'. However, it goes away in less than a second (before I
have time to react and click 'OK'), and I'm taken to the relevant web page.

I guess that's the intended behaviour.

~~~
jmilinovich
yes, that is WOI. Unfortunately, web standards haven't allowed for complete
pop-up suppression cross-platform and cross-browser. Fortunately, there are
clever ways to make it suck less.

~~~
sriramyadavalli
IMHO, the hard part in deep linking is connecting existing web app content w/
views inside the mobile app. But, not sure if that can be delivered as a
SaaS/proxy service + SDK (since it is too specific to each site).

------
sriramyadavalli
May be I am missing something. Isnt Omnilink just detecting the user agent (eg
Google/Twitter crawler) and presenting the right content to the crawler? Is
there something else to this solution?

~~~
jmilinovich
yes, check out how the routing works: [http://urx.com/getting-
started](http://urx.com/getting-started)

------
benwilber0
More interesting than a third-party deeplinking service (URX, AppLinks) would
be a directory of deeplink schemes/uris so we could just use them as-is
instead of proxying through some other guy

~~~
jmilinovich
what would you be interested in doing with that data/index?

